# My young cockatiels 2e round.



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

Haha He is a bit angry when i watch


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW but he has two adorable babies there! Such a good daddy!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwwww babies


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww what a good daddy


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

how cute


----------



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

Hahaha he looks angry but he wont bite , he is as tame as my husband hahaha
And still three eggs to go


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

I love baby birds.. they're so sweet. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

How precious they are! thanks for sharing!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw such lovely photos! What a handsome daddy bird


----------



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

Thank you all , this morning i found nummer three , pictures have to waite my husband is taken in the hospital last night with gallstones he cant lay down from the pain.
So the pictures will come later.....


----------

